

[Show HN] responsive.io - responsive images as a service (beta) - 14islands
https://www.responsive.io/

======
cinbun8
How does one test this before deployment ? I guess using localhost and the
data-src tag would still work, but if that is the case why do you ask for a
domain on the beta page ?

Does the framework only work on one domain per account ? I was wondering if
you could do away with that `domain` field and just ask for the email OR ask
for the domain when the user enters the site by activating the account.

~~~
14islands
The path in the data-src attribute needs to be publicly accessible on the
internet, so our servers can pick it up.

If you are developing on localhost, relative image paths will be ignored. To
test responsive.io on localhost we recommend using absolute paths to images
pointing to your live server: Works on localhost:
[http://mydomain.com/img/mypic.png](http://mydomain.com/img/mypic.png)
Ignored: [http://localhost/img/mypic.png](http://localhost/img/mypic.png)
Ignored: /img/mypic.png

For non-localhost usage we require you to register your domain using the beta
signup. You can signup several times with other domains using the same email.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
seferphier
1\. Can you tell me a bit about pricing in the future?

2\. How is this different from your competitors?

Thanks

~~~
14islands
Our goal is to always provide a free plan. We will have paid upgrades which
will enable us to scale the service while keeping high quality.

As developers of responsive sites we're trying to make the workflow more
streamlined. We want the service to be as unobtrusive as possible, i.e. not
requiring major changes to your current markup or custom styling. Hopefully
we're on the right track.

Let us know what you think!

------
ra00l
this sounds like a great idea! I also like the copy & presentation...

what happens when JS is off? no images?

~~~
14islands
We recommend you provide a noscript fallback for non-js visitors:
[https://www.responsive.io/docs#no-js](https://www.responsive.io/docs#no-js)
Thanks for asking!

